# Moving to Malaysia



## onglaocheodo (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm Danny. 

I am a Vietnamese. I have been living in Australia for the last 8 years and about to finish my Master degree of Accouting in Dec 2012. I'm currently looking for an opportunity to work and live permanently in Malaysia. 

1. Which type of visa should I apply for? 

2. Would it possible for me to go to Malaysia and stay there for several months while looking for a job?

3. Can I rent a 1 or 2 - bedroom flat/appartment? What is the average monthly renting fee for it?

Please help me to clarify these in detail as well as inform me any other important information since I actually have no idea how to move to Malaysia.

Thank you in advance for your clarifications.


----------

